# Can't post photo's in post.  Need help!



## fpmich (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm still having trouble trying to get pics uploaded here.  (Kind of frustrating, because I can't even post links to them from outside site.)  Maybe when I hit 50 posts instead of 25, I'll be able to do it.  That whole "photo embed" thing is very confusing, with no clear answers that I can find.  I've read the "how to post pics", but just don't know what the requirements are to allow me to do it.

I can seem to post attachments [ATTACHMENT=872]Beans-Taters.JPG (428k. JPG file)[/ATTACHMENT]
but they show up a file, and need to be d/l & opened with a program on your own computer, rather than showing in the post itself..

Can a Mod or Admin help out?

Thanks


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 22, 2013)

Frank, what browser are you using? There have been a lot of problems reported using Internet Explorer, though I haven't seen many lately. Most people using Google Chrome or Firefox have not had any problems. I can't look at anything in your account but an Admin should see this soon and take a look at it for you.
Are you seeing the "Image" icon on the toolbar? (Just to the left of the attachment icon)

There are no requirements for posting pictures. Our software will sometimes "hold" a post from a new member until a moderator can look at it but that doesn't stop you from posting a picture. This sounds like some other type of software issue and we will work on getting it resolved for you. I will keep my eye on this thread and if an Admin doesn't come along soon then I will send a PM to them to look at this.


----------



## fpmich (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, I am seeing the image icon in toolbar. when using that to embed image in post is where I'me having trouble.

I've tried with both IE as well as FireFox.  Same thing with both.  I'm uploading from home computer, not mobile.

Thank you for your help.  I appreciate it.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 22, 2013)

I went ahead and sent a message to the Admin team to see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## fpmich (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you.

Also just letting admin techs know.

I updated all window updates, IE updated and Firefox updates.  Also updated Java.

Still getting same error message as before.  Hope this helps you with tracking the problem down.

Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 23, 2013)

Frank-What error message are you getting?  also bear in mind that if your photo's are too large, they won't upload to SMF.


----------



## fpmich (Sep 23, 2013)

I keep getting this message:

*Some images failed to upload:*

Stack.JPG - An error occurred while uploading the file
*You can try re-selecting them and uploading again.*

the photo dpi size is 800 wide X 600 height

file size range between 200 KB to 480 KB


----------



## fpmich (Sep 24, 2013)

OK.  I keeps getting weirder (to me anyway).

If I upload my photo's to my own website, and then use the URL option to import them to this site, they will show up in the thread.

Also even if I then remove same photo file from my own server, the pic is still stored by smf on their server and I can still use the photo.

This is an awfully round about way to get my photo's into a forum thread, but I guess it's what I'll have to do until you guys find out what is going on with your program not allowing uploads direct from Desk PC.

I'm glad I'm not running this forum platform.  Things like this can make you tear your hair out trying to find solutions.  And often times even the program supplier won't be of any help to you either.

Good luck to the admins.  I wish you well on this glitch.

I just discovered that the URL imbed will not work to upload for albums in profile.  There is no option but to upload from computer.


----------



## fpmich (Nov 20, 2013)

PB190062.JPG



__ fpmich
__ Nov 20, 2013






but


----------



## fpmich (Nov 20, 2013)

You can see pellicle here













PB190064.JPG



__ fpmich
__ Nov 20, 2013


----------



## fpmich (Nov 21, 2013)

Next days smoke results













Sample%20002.JPG



__ fpmich
__ Nov 21, 2013


















Sample%20003.JPG



__ fpmich
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## fpmich (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't know why I have to post in this forum only to get a linked URL to show in post.  And then I have to go the forum I want to post in and choose it from recent photo's. 

AND then sometimes like right now I can't even post them in here!  CRAZY!

This ain't funny anymore guys.


----------



## fpmich (Nov 30, 2013)

Just letting moderators/owner know my problem MAY be solved now.

It seems like my photo posting problems may be over.  It wasn't my browsers.  That didn't make a difference.

I just today got cable internet.  I had DSL before. * Tonight I could both, upload photo files from computer, or using an URL.*

I hope it's not a fluke.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 30, 2013)

Cool Frank.. Glad you got it worked out.. Sorry I couldnt help.. i'm not a computer geek


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome to hear. Let me know if you have any other problems.


----------



## fpmich (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks,  I think I'm good to go now.

I  just did another test and it uploaded it fine from computer.  I deleted test while still in preview.


----------

